
How Sweden became an exporter of jihad - nedsma
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-37578919
======
angersock
What is a country to do? Deportation seems a reasonable approach when faced
with people who refuse to assimilate and who are bringing the failures of
their nominally former civilizations along.

------
internaut
The truth of what is happening is too inflammatory not to attract the ban
hammer.

I'm not blaming Dan and Scott for that, they need to maintain civility and
order, but it is nonetheless true.

------
mayrak
10 years ago, this article would have been on The Onion.

~~~
T-A
13 years ago, reviews like this one graced the mainstream Swedish press:
[http://www.svd.se/fran-svenskhet-till-
delaktighet-7NY3](http://www.svd.se/fran-svenskhet-till-delaktighet-7NY3)

It's about a book by an activist-turned-politician-turned-author who spent a
few weeks living in one of those places (Rosengård) after several well-
publicized incidents, trying to understand their causes. The book's title is a
reference to rock-throwing immigrant youths; they mostly seem to target police
cars, but ambulances, fire brigades and other ethnicities than their own are
also at risk. It's still going on.

The failure of integration in Sweden is not a new problem. It just keeps
getting rediscovered over and over again.

